# Adding Multiple Loopback IPs in rc.conf



## AlbyVA (Jul 9, 2012)

What is the format in rc.conf to add multiple loopback addresses?

 Manually, this is what I'm adding, but I want it done at boot up now.

Thanks,


```
!
ifconfig lo1 create inet6 2001:470:8:104::1/64
ifconfig lo1 up
!
ifconfig lo2 create inet6 2001:4830:1600:8403::1/64
ifconfig lo2 up
!
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

In /etc/rc.conf:

```
cloned_interfaces="lo1 lo2"
ifconfig_lo1_ipv6="inet6 2001:470:8:104::1 prefixlen 64"
ifconfig_lo2_ipv6="inet6 2001:4830:1600:8403::1 prefixlen 64"
```


----------



## AlbyVA (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks SirDice.  U Da Man.   
Mark this as solved.


----------

